

JS2Coffee: The JavaScript to CoffeeScript compiler - jashkenas
http://ricostacruz.com/js2coffee/

======
bergie
Very cool. I ran a quick CS->JS->CS test with this, and much of the generated
CoffeeScript makes sense.

There are obviously areas missing, like the bound "fat arrow" functions. But
maybe those can be improved on.

------
rross0227
This makes me not like CoffeeScript more. Using with a javascript library is
no bueno.

